# JSF und Content Management.



## Guest (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

welche Libraries/Hilftools/Editoren etc. gibt es für JSF, um einem Benutzer des Endprodukts die Möglichkeit zum Editieren 
der Seiteninhalte zu bieten. Ein Beipiel wäre z.B. Text mit Grafik, Links etc., wie auf einer Blog-Seite. Wie kann man die Inhalte 
Blondinen- und Bodybuildergerecht () editierbar machen? 

OK, schießt los. Was verwendet ihr so?


----------



## maki (12. Okt 2007)

> Wie kann man die Inhalte
> Blondinen- und Bodybuildergerecht (icon_wink.gif) editierbar machen?


Soweit ich weiss: gar nicht

Anwendungen mit JSF werden nur von Entwicklern verändert.

Falls du etwas anderes rausfindest, lass es mich bitte wissen, würde mich wirklich interessieren.

Wenn du ein CMS suchst, schau dir doch mal JackRabbit an.


----------



## freez (12. Okt 2007)

versuche es doch mal mit 
	
	
	
	





```
<h:blondinenInput ValueFuerBlondinen="#{blondine.weisnixWirklichwas:)} />
```

oder
	
	
	
	





```
<h:bodybuilderInput ValueFuerBodyBuilder="#{blondine.NimmMich} />
```

Spass beiseite  
Also sorry,

werde doch mal etwas konkreter mit deiner Frage. 



> Was verwendet ihr so?


 Sag bitte genau, was du erfahren willst.


----------



## Guest (13. Okt 2007)

freez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Was verwendet ihr so?
> 
> 
> Sag bitte genau, was du erfahren willst.


Ich meine, dem Anwender die Möglichket zum Editieren und/oder Veröffentlichen von Seiteninhalten zu bieten, 
ohne dass er einen Doktortitel in HTML haben muss.  :wink: 

Ich denke RSS-Feeds gehen schon in die richtige Richtung und scheinen ein weit akzeptierter Standard zu sein.
Falls jemand andere Vorschläge hat, her damit.


----------



## freez (13. Okt 2007)

unsere freundin google wirft eine menge an infos raus, wenn ich die suchbegriffe "jsf" und "content managemement" wähle. was kann dir unsere freundin nicht vermitteln?


----------



## freez (13. Okt 2007)

ich riskiere mal etwas dumm da zu stehen: was hat rss feeds mit content management und jsf zu tun?


----------



## Guest (13. Okt 2007)

freez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> unsere freundin google wirft eine menge an infos raus, wenn ich die suchbegriffe "jsf" und "content managemement" wähle. was kann dir unsere freundin nicht vermitteln?


Warum nicht gleich das Forum schliessen und auf der Startseite einen Link zu Google anzeigen? Was soll das? 
Wenn du nichts Konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen hast, lass es sein. Der Titel ist womöglich nicht
"präzise" genug, aber die anschliessende Erklärung, was ich erreichen möchte, dürfte wohl klar sein.

Das zugrunde liegende Framework ist JSF und die Benutzer sollen befähigt werden, die Inhalte selbst zu 
verfassen und zu veröffentlichen. Gesucht wird also ein Standardformat, für das es bereits Editoren gibt 
und welches sich relativ einfach verwalten/darstellen lässt. Content Management fällt hier als Begriff, weil 
das, was verwaltet wird, eben Content ist.
Die Frage ist also ganz simpel. Wenn jemand Erfahrung mit irgendwelchen Komponenten für JSF Erfahrung
hat, mit denen sich solche Funktionalität realisieren lässt, möge sich bitte melden.


----------



## maki (13. Okt 2007)

> ich riskiere mal etwas dumm da zu stehen: was hat rss feeds mit content management und jsf zu tun?


Gute Frage..


----------



## DaKo (15. Okt 2007)

Was willst du denn haben?

Datei-Upload? 
-> Gibt es

Text-"Upload"?
-> Funktioniert ebenfalls

Für die Usability bist du selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2007)

Ich habe angenomme, dass ein Forum dazu da ist, um über solche Sachen zu diskutieren. Naiv was?  :autsch: 
Kann das jemand bitte abhacken? Es hat keinen Sinn hier.


----------

